# La cuenta extranjera "de moda"



## bitxera (15 Ago 2019)

Primero, sqb, luego ING lu y db alemán, y hasta hace poco, n26 (y que tengo) . Poco a poco han ido cerrando opciones viables, accesibles y asequibles para que la plebe tengamos un cuenta en el extranjero. ¿Sabéis de alguna opcion actual para poder abrir una nueva cuenta?


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (15 Ago 2019)

Yo quiero una como la de pujol en Andorra. Ni N26 ni mierdas


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ago 2019)

Sqb y inglu user, y por ahora contento


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ago 2019)

Kick_Da_Sneak dijo:


> Yo quiero una como la de pujol en Andorra. Ni N26 ni mierdas



Na pos pasate por ahi y abres una. Lo que las comisiones de mantenimiento deben ser guapas.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Ago 2019)

NN tampoco deja ya abrir cuentas con IBAN holandes no?


----------



## bitxera (17 Ago 2019)

Creo que sí, pero es solo ahorro. Sin tarjeta


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Ago 2019)

bitxera dijo:


> Primero, sqb, luego ING lu y db alemán, y hasta hace poco, n26 (y que tengo) . Poco a poco han ido cerrando opciones viables, accesibles y asequibles para que la plebe tengamos un cuenta en el extranjero. ¿Sabéis de alguna opcion actual para poder abrir una nueva cuenta?



Europacific bank, Dukascopy,Caye bank y muchos más.... Diferentes opciones según lo que te interesa


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Ago 2019)

Y 167 MÁS dijo:


> NN tampoco deja ya abrir cuentas con IBAN holandes no?



si deja


----------



## vividor (20 Ago 2019)

Bunq, IBAN Holandés, bueno al menos cuando abrí la cuenta lo daban...


----------



## Baubens2 (21 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Europacific bank, Dukascopy,Caye bank y muchos más.... Diferentes opciones según lo que te interesa



Que opina usted sobre goldmoney?


----------



## XXavier (21 Ago 2019)

A ver si algún forero explica la utilidad real de esas cuentas extranjeras para personas que no sean delincuentes en general, y defraudadores en particular.


----------



## Paradise_man (21 Ago 2019)

BrotherBaubens dijo:


> Que opina usted sobre goldmoney?



los conozco del pasado pero no soy muy partidario de esas cuentas.....los de Euro pacific bank si te interesa tienen una cuenta respaldada en metales preciosos


----------



## Paradise_man (21 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> A ver si algún forero explica la utilidad real de esas cuentas extranjeras para personas que no sean delincuentes en general, y defraudadores en particular.



Facil....Diversificación geografica o lo que es lo mismo no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta....
Si hay un corralito en España o Union Europea tu vas a poder seguir accediendo a tu dinero que tienes fuera sin problema....Si tienes una tarjeta que saca 5K euros al dia a pesar de las limitaciones de las cuentas locales tu podrás seguir sacando dinero


----------



## XXavier (21 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Facil....Diversificación geografica o lo que es lo mismo no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta....
> Si hay un corralito en España o Union Europea tu vas a poder seguir accediendo a tu dinero que tienes fuera sin problema....Si tienes una tarjeta que saca 5K euros al dia a pesar de las limitaciones de las cuentas locales tu podrás seguir sacando dinero



Eso de los 'corralitos' es muy improbable, pero suponiendo que suceda y que yo tenga un dinero en el extranjero para prevenir esa situación, ya me dirás cómo voy a acceder a ese dinero para gastarlo en España si el sistema bancario nacional está intervenido, y en consecuencia, también lo están los sistemas de pago, como las tarjetas.

Yo quiero comprar en el hipermercado cercano, y no suelo tener necesidad de reservar mesa en 'Maxim's'...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso de los 'corralitos' es muy improbable, pero suponiendo que suceda y que yo tenga un dinero en el extranjero para prevenir esa situación, ya me dirás cómo voy a acceder a ese dinero para gastarlo en España si el sistema bancario nacional está intervenido, y en consecuencia, también lo están los sistemas de pago, como las tarjetas.
> 
> Yo quiero comprar en el hipermercado cercano, y no suelo tener necesidad de reservar mesa en 'Maxim's'...



Yo mas que por corralito lo tengo en suiza y luxemburgo por si peta el leuro prefiero que se me conviertan en neofrancossuizos o francos luxemburgueses que en neopesetas, fijo que sales ganando.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso de los 'corralitos' es muy improbable, pero suponiendo que suceda y que yo tenga un dinero en el extranjero para prevenir esa situación, ya me dirás cómo voy a acceder a ese dinero para gastarlo en España si el sistema bancario nacional está intervenido, y en consecuencia, también lo están los sistemas de pago, como las tarjetas.
> 
> Yo quiero comprar en el hipermercado cercano, y no suelo tener necesidad de reservar mesa en 'Maxim's'...



No es nada improbable sino una realidad por el tema de la posible introducción de los intereses negativos en los bancos y el nivel de deuda que tenemos....como tu dices el sistema nacional esta intervenido pero no el extranjero....de hecho cuando en Grecia ocurrió el corralito la gente con cuentas en el extranjero eso fué lo que les salvó....
De hecho,para poner un ejemplo claro....La mayoría de los cajeros te permiten sacar 600 euros,pero es el tope que tienen en el banco; tengo una tarjeta de un banco extranjero que me permite sacar 10K al dia desde un cajero y voy a poder seguir sacando 10K aunque los del banco solo puedan sacar 600....
No solo es por tema de corralitos,imaginate otra situación.El tema de la deuda está tan mal que a partir de X cantidad de euros en un deposito bancario obligan a que se conviertan en bonos de deuda pública y tu no quieres que te pase eso,es tu dinero al fin y al cabo....Puedes transferirlo a una cuenta extranjera y tenerlo seguro


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Yo mas que por corralito lo tengo en suiza y luxemburgo por si peta el leuro prefiero que se me conviertan en neofrancossuizos o francos luxemburgueses que en neopesetas, fijo que sales ganando.



Exacto


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> No es nada improbable sino una realidad por el tema de la posible introducción de los intereses negativos en los bancos y el nivel de deuda que tenemos....como tu dices el sistema nacional esta intervenido pero no el extranjero....de hecho cuando en Grecia ocurrió el corralito la gente con cuentas en el extranjero eso fué lo que les salvó....
> De hecho,para poner un ejemplo claro....La mayoría de los cajeros te permiten sacar 600 euros,pero es el tope que tienen en el banco; tengo una tarjeta de un banco extranjero que me permite sacar 10K al dia desde un cajero y voy a poder seguir sacando 10K aunque los del banco solo puedan sacar 600....
> No solo es por tema de corralitos,imaginate otra situación.El tema de la deuda está tan mal que a partir de X cantidad de euros en un deposito bancario obligan a que se conviertan en bonos de deuda pública y tu no quieres que te pase eso,es tu dinero al fin y al cabo....Puedes transferirlo a una cuenta extranjera y tenerlo seguro



Una tarjeta emitida en el extranjero deja de servir para hacer compras en España en cuanto las autoridades lo dispongan. No hay que subestimar el poder del Estado...


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> A ver si algún forero explica la utilidad real de esas cuentas extranjeras para personas que no sean delincuentes en general, y defraudadores en particular.



Ya han contestado a la utilidad para personas normales y precavidas, ahora yo voy a responder sobre lo de delincuentes.

Los países de los que estamos hablando comparten con España su información bancaria, por lo que a partir de 50k euros en el extranjero has de rellenar el impreso 720 detallando tus bienes en el extranjero. Europa dice que es ilegal y abusivo, pero de momento hay que hacerlo, y pagas impuestos en España por los rendimientos de capital que tengas en el extranjero.

Las cuentas de las que estamos hablando no le sirven de nada a los delincuentes, esos tienen otros medios.


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> Ya han contestado a la utilidad para personas normales y precavidas, ahora yo voy a responder sobre lo de delincuentes.
> 
> Los países de los que estamos hablando comparten con España su información bancaria, por lo que a partir de 50k euros en el extranjero has de rellenar el impreso 720 detallando tus bienes en el extranjero. Europa dice que es ilegal y abusivo, pero de momento hay que hacerlo, y pagas impuestos en España por los rendimientos de capital que tengas en el extranjero.
> 
> Las cuentas de las que estamos hablando no le sirven de nada a los delincuentes, esos tienen otros medios.



La ley es la ley. Quien la viola comete un delito, y cometer delitos es propio de delincuentes.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Quien la viola comete un delito, y cometer delitos es propio de delincuentes.



¿A qué te refieres con violar la ley? Absolutamente todo lo que hemos dicho en este hilo es legal en España.


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2019)

Pero que pasa que ya no se pueden abrir cuentas en otros países desde España?


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2019)

Pero que pasa que ya no se pueden abrir cuentas en otros países desde España?


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que pasa que ya no se pueden abrir cuentas en otros países desde España?



Creo que sí que se puede, pero te dan una cuenta española sujeta a la reglamentación y control español con lo que no ganas nada con abrir allí la cuenta, aparte de los inconvenientes de ser un banco extranjero.

Quizá alguien con experiencia reciente pueda arrojar más luz.


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con violar la ley? Absolutamente todo lo que hemos dicho en este hilo es legal en España.



No... Por si no fuese evidente la 'voluntad defraudadora', se ha hablado, en el mensaje 19, de no pagar por los rendimientos de capital que se tengan en el extranjero. Eso es defraudar, porque todo residente está obligado a pagar impuestos por su patrimonio y rendimientos. No importa dónde tenga ese patrimonio y esos ingresos...


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> No... Por si no fuese evidente la 'voluntad defraudadora', se ha hablado, en el mensaje 19, de no pagar por los rendimientos de capital que se tengan en el extranjero. Eso es defraudar, porque todo residente está obligado a pagar impuestos por su patrimonio y rendimientos. No importa dónde tenga ese patrimonio y esos ingresos...



Antes de considerarte troll y tirarte al ignore, ¿puedes volver a leer el mensaje 19 y decirme dónde hay voluntad de no declarar esos rendimientos? Me parece que está meridianamente claro que se declaran y se pagan en España.


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> Antes de considerarte troll y tirarte al ignore, ¿puedes volver a leer el mensaje 19 y decirme dónde hay voluntad de no declarar esos rendimientos? Me parece que está meridianamente claro que se declaran y se pagan en España.



Cuando se carece de razones, siempre queda el exabrupto...


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Cuando se carece de razones, siempre queda el exabrupto...



Troll evidente al ignore.


----------



## Romirain (22 Ago 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Yo mas que por corralito lo tengo en suiza y luxemburgo por si peta el leuro prefiero que se me conviertan en neofrancossuizos o francos luxemburgueses que en neopesetas, fijo que sales ganando.



Podrías poner nombre de los bancos please?
Tenía entendido que Luxemburgo y Suiza, al ser paraísos fiscales, mientras hayas vivido en España en los últimos 5 años lo tienes que declarar en España.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Una tarjeta emitida en el extranjero deja de servir para hacer compras en España en cuanto las autoridades lo dispongan. No hay que subestimar el poder del Estado...



es imposible,eso es igual a cargarte el turismo...Imaginate los turistas que vinieran a España y se diesen cuenta que sus tarjetas no funcionan porque el estado orwelliano de turno cancela las tarjetas extranjeras


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que pasa que ya no se pueden abrir cuentas en otros países desde España?



claro que si y se podrá seguir haciendo


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

Romirain dijo:


> Podrías poner nombre de los bancos please?
> Tenía entendido que Luxemburgo y Suiza, al ser paraísos fiscales, mientras hayas vivido en España en los últimos 5 años lo tienes que declarar en España.



Ya no se consideran paraisos fiscales segun la nueva normativa....Bancos en Suiza y Luxemburgo tienes desde CIM banque a cuenta corriente del Dukascopy bank en Suiza y de luxemburgo conozco el Bank Alpinum


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Menuda obsesión con los putos bancos, si son todos igual de ladrones y sinvergüenzas.
> 
> A ver is os creéis que la crisis en España nació en España. Todos nuestros problemas derivan de la impresión indiscriminada de euros por el banco central europeo.
> 
> ...



exacto....metales y bitcoin mandan


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso de los 'corralitos' es muy improbable, pero suponiendo que suceda y que yo tenga un dinero en el extranjero para prevenir esa situación, ya me dirás cómo voy a acceder a ese dinero para gastarlo en España si el sistema bancario nacional está intervenido, y en consecuencia, también lo están los sistemas de pago, como las tarjetas.
> 
> Yo quiero comprar en el hipermercado cercano, y no suelo tener necesidad de reservar mesa en 'Maxim's'...



Exactamente eso. Se piensa la gente que si el Gobierno declarara un corralito iban ellos a poder sacar dinero porque su cuenta está nosedónde. No, no podrá sacar nadie, ni tú, ni los guiris ni nadie.

A España vienen 70 millones de guiris al año, que sacan una porrada de pasta de bancos, cajeros, pagan con tarjetas, etc. Eso es una parte muy importante del flujo de pasta que hay en España y está bajo control total. Si queréis tener una cuenta fuera para que no te lo quiten, pos vale, pero sacar dinero en España, tururú. 

Y los que crean que el fondo de garantía de depósitos garantiza una mierda que se lo piensen despacio. Porque a lo mejor te lo pagan, pero después de un juicio, cinco años más tarde y mediante una letra a 10 años que no le podrás endosar a nadie. No se pondrá un tío con un saco de billetes dándole a la gente su dinero, eso seguro que no.


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> es imposible,eso es igual a cargarte el turismo...Imaginate los turistas que vinieran a España y se diesen cuenta que sus tarjetas no funcionan porque el estado orwelliano de turno cancela las tarjetas extranjeras



No se 'cancelan' las tarjetas extranjeras, sino que se impide su uso efectivo en territorio nacional (como es obvio, porque hasta ahí llega la competencia de las autoridades españolas...). ¿Cómo? Pues invocando medidas 'anti-lavado' y advirtiendo a las entidades emisoras de la tarjeta de la interdicción de uso para sujetos residentes en España. Como esa condición, la de residente/no residente es conocida por el emisor de la tarjeta, este la bloquea para uso en territorio español. Con un clic... Si no lo hace, se arriesga a fuertes multas.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> No se 'cancelan' las tarjetas extranjeras, sino que se impide su uso efectivo en territorio nacional (como es obvio, porque hasta ahí llega la competencia de las autoridades españolas...). ¿Cómo? Pues invocando medidas 'anti-lavado' y advirtiendo a las entidades emisoras de la tarjeta de la interdicción de uso para sujetos residentes en España. Como esa condición, la de residente/no residente es conocida por el emisor de la tarjeta, este la bloquea para uso en territorio español. Con un clic... Si no lo hace, se arriesga a fuertes multas.



Eso va contra el derecho internacional, es una medida no antilavado de dinero sino contra la libre circulación de capitales....los bancos ya toman medidas contra el lavado de dinero,eso solamente es una medida de control de capitales...Por cierto los bancos extranjeros no estan obligados a cumplir con más medida que la puesta en sus paises de origen....lo demás son tonterias


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Ago 2019)

Romirain dijo:


> Podrías poner nombre de los bancos please?
> Tenía entendido que Luxemburgo y Suiza, al ser paraísos fiscales, mientras hayas vivido en España en los últimos 5 años lo tienes que declarar en España.



Si, es el ing luxemburgo y swissquote. Declaro en españa, pero vamos que lo tengo ahi por si implosiona todo. Llamame paranoico.


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Eso va contra el derecho internacional, es una medida no antilavado de dinero sino contra la libre circulación de capitales....los bancos ya toman medidas contra el lavado de dinero,eso solamente es una medida de control de capitales...Por cierto los bancos extranjeros no estan obligados a cumplir con más medida que la puesta en sus paises de origen....lo demás son tonterias



Tú prueba a cruzar la frontera de España con Francia llevando más de 10000 euros en efectivo. Puedes contarles a los guardias lo de la 'libre circulación de capitales'...

Y quien será advertido por las autoridades españolas no serán los bancos extranjeros, sino los emisores/gestores de las tarjetas (Visa, Master Card, American Express...) quienes, para operar en España, deben cumplir las normas legales, también las fiscales, de este país.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Exactamente eso. Se piensa la gente que si el Gobierno declarara un corralito iban ellos a poder sacar dinero porque su cuenta está nosedónde. No, no podrá sacar nadie, ni tú, ni los guiris ni nadie.
> 
> A España vienen 70 millones de guiris al año, que sacan una porrada de pasta de bancos, cajeros, pagan con tarjetas, etc. Eso es una parte muy importante del flujo de pasta que hay en España y está bajo control total. Si queréis tener una cuenta fuera para que no te lo quiten, pos vale, pero sacar dinero en España, tururú.
> 
> Y los que crean que el fondo de garantía de depósitos garantiza una mierda que se lo piensen despacio. Porque a lo mejor te lo pagan, pero después de un juicio, cinco años más tarde y mediante una letra a 10 años que no le podrás endosar a nadie. No se pondrá un tío con un saco de billetes dándole a la gente su dinero, eso seguro que no.



Si el gobierno declara un corralito solo afecta al circuito nacional....es muy improvable que afecte a una cuenta extranjera....el ejemplo no me lo he inventado...está en Grecia....son controles internos....ademas aunque no funcionase podrias ir perfectamente a Andorra o Gibraltar a un cajero,sacar menos de 10K y volver...
Total prefiero tener el grueso de mi dinero en paises mas seguros como Suiza o Luxemburgo y no,esos no sirven para evadir


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Tú prueba a cruzar la frontera de España con Francia llevando más de 10000 euros en efectivo. Puedes contarles a los guardias lo de la 'libre circulación de capitales'...
> 
> Y quien será advertido por las autoridades españolas no serán los bancos extranjeros, sino los emisores/gestores de las tarjetas (Visa, Master Card, American Express...) quienes, para operar en España, deben cumplir las normas legales, también las fiscales, de este país.



Eso es otro tema....si cruzas con 9999 en total no vas a tener problema porque hay un limite para el efectivo...
Te recuerdo que eso no está en su control sino es tema de los bancos,ellos a priori no saben si es residente o no residente...


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Si, es el ing luxemburgo y swissquote. Declaro en españa, pero vamos que lo tengo ahi por si implosiona todo. Llamame paranoico.



Swissquote era una buena opcion,por desgracia ya no ofrecen cuentas....ahora solo queda dukascopy


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Si el gobierno declara un corralito solo afecta al circuito nacional....es muy improvable que afecte a una cuenta extranjera....el ejemplo no me lo he inventado...está en Grecia....son controles internos....ademas aunque no funcionase *podrias ir perfectamente a Andorra o Gibraltar a un cajero,sacar menos de 10K y volver...*
> Total prefiero tener el grueso de mi dinero en paises mas seguros como Suiza o Luxemburgo y no,esos no sirven para evadir




Si, en un chequeo fronterizo, te descubren dinero en efectivo por una cantidad importante (aunque sean menos de 10000€) puedes tener la seguridad de que tomarán nota y que serás sometido a una investigación, incluso en situaciones normales. No digo ya lo que pasaría en circunstancias excepcionales...

Hace unos años, a un señor que viajaba en tren de Zurich a Munich le encontraron 9000€ y eso fue su fin... Cornelius Gurlitt (art collector) - Wikipedia


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Swissquote era una buena opcion,por desgracia ya no ofrecen cuentas....ahora solo queda dukascopy



Si, me hice la cuenta hace un porrón de años. Ahora ya no se puede...


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo no me aventuraría tanto como para llevar 9999 Eur. a ninguna frontera, casi mejor 8500. Aunque el límite está en 10000, te aseguro que si vas con 9999 te buscarán las vueltas y tendrás ciertas molestias con los esbirros del estado en cuestión.
> 
> Lo mismo para el movimiento de capitales en efectivo dentro del estado español (100.000Eur), intenta pasearte con 90000 euritos en el coche con la mala suerte de que te paren y los vean. Todo depende de con quién des y las circunstancias del momento. No pienses que la ley de los 100,000 Eur. te salvará.
> 
> ...



Si es cierto lo que dices....por eso dije 9999 para no llegar a 10.000 pero si es cierto....puedes pasar tranquilamente con 9000 en total


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ese caso es diferente, ya estaban detrás de el y alguien había dado un chivatazo, quizás algún proveedor despechado.



Bien, pero es una ejemplo de la eficacia de la policía dicho sea en general, o más extensamente, 'de los cuerpos represivos del Estado'. Muchos foreros creen que pueden engañar a las autoridades con facilidad, y eso no es cierto, entre otras razones porque 'la autoridad' tiene muchísima información y muchísima fuerza. Por otro lado, tener una cuenta ilegal en el extranjero es caro y sirve para muy poco. Bueno, sirve para que (antes o después) te pillen y te multen, porque ese dinero no se puede gastar más que con dificultad, y ¿qué sentido tiene tener un dinero que no se puede gastar...?


----------



## Romirain (22 Ago 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Si, es el ing luxemburgo y swissquote. Declaro en españa, pero vamos que lo tengo ahi por si implosiona todo. Llamame paranoico.



Me parece muy interesante.
La información que encuentro al respecto es en inglés y aplicada a la legislación estadounidense...

Os importaría abrir un post o poner aquí una pequeña guía del tema de declaración en cuenta extranjera?

Si por ejemplo tuviera menos de 50.000€ en dicha cuenta como decían antes, estaría obligado a declararlos en España?

Gracias!


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2019)

Los _amigos de lo ajeno_, tratando de justificar que no podamos tener nuestro dinero en el banco o lugar donde nos dé la gana, y además se permiten decirnos que nosotros somos los "delincuentes"


----------



## CNI (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Swissquote era una buena opcion,por desgracia ya no ofrecen cuentas....ahora solo queda dukascopy



Sabes si hay requisitos como capital minimo para abrir una en dukascopy?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Ago 2019)

CNI dijo:


> Sabes si hay requisitos como capital minimo para abrir una en dukascopy?



Ni idea, a ver si algun conflorero te puede ayudar.


----------



## bitxera (22 Ago 2019)

Romirain dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante.
> La información que encuentro al respecto es en inglés y aplicada a la legislación estadounidense...
> 
> Os importaría abrir un post o poner aquí una pequeña guía del tema de declaración en cuenta extranjera?
> ...



A declarar la cuenta vía 720, no. A pagar impuestos por los beneficios generados por la posible remuneración, por supuesto.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Ago 2019)

Romirain dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante.
> La información que encuentro al respecto es en inglés y aplicada a la legislación estadounidense...
> 
> Os importaría abrir un post o poner aquí una pequeña guía del tema de declaración en cuenta extranjera?
> ...



Bueno, creo que estos bancos le pasan la info a hacienda y tu no tienes que hacer nada, al menos a mi el dinero que tengo en estas cuentas me aparecen automáticamente en la declaración de la renta cada año, tributas por ello y ya está. Si tienes mas de 50k pues será mas jaleo pero aun no me he pasado y supongo que no me pasaré, lo invierto en otras cosas.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Bien, pero es una ejemplo de la eficacia de la policía dicho sea en general, o más extensamente, 'de los cuerpos represivos del Estado'. Muchos foreros creen que pueden engañar a las autoridades con facilidad, y eso no es cierto, entre otras razones porque 'la autoridad' tiene muchísima información y muchísima fuerza. Por otro lado, tener una cuenta ilegal en el extranjero es caro y sirve para muy poco. Bueno, sirve para que (antes o después) te pillen y te multen, porque ese dinero no se puede gastar más que con dificultad, y ¿qué sentido tiene tener un dinero que no se puede gastar...?



Lo de que tener una cuenta en el extranjero sea ilegal demuestra tu total ignorancia y falta de conocimiento sobre el tema....eso o que simplemente seas un troll más,al igual que al afirmar que se gaste con dificultad pero no le doy más vueltas al asunto....
Todos sabemos que como tú bien dices las fuerzas represivas del Estado(los matones de la mafia más poderosa,el estado a fin de cuentas) tienen mucho poder e información pero tampoco son todopoderosos...
El fin que de cada uno a esas cuentas estará de acuerdo a sus principios y a lo que el mismo determine....pero de ahí a decir que es bajo un propósito criminal es de una ignorancia de una magnitud tan grande como la de los que dicen que todos los empresarios son explotadores y terribles


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

CNI dijo:


> Sabes si hay requisitos como capital minimo para abrir una en dukascopy?



No,la abres en una tarde con verificación con el teléfono móvil por videollamada....sin saldo mínimo ni nada


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Bueno, creo que estos bancos le pasan la info a hacienda y tu no tienes que hacer nada, al menos a mi el dinero que tengo en estas cuentas me aparecen automáticamente en la declaración de la renta cada año, tributas por ello y ya está. Si tienes mas de 50k pues será mas jaleo pero aun no me he pasado y supongo que no me pasaré, lo invierto en otras cosas.



Claro,el intercambio CRS es lo que tiene....
Para bancos fuera del CRS ya hay otras opciones


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Lo de que tener una cuenta en el extranjero sea ilegal demuestra tu total ignorancia y falta de conocimiento sobre el tema....eso o que simplemente seas un troll más,al igual que al afirmar que se gaste con dificultad pero no le doy más vueltas al asunto....
> Todos sabemos que como tú bien dices las fuerzas represivas del Estado(los matones de la mafia más poderosa,el estado a fin de cuentas) tienen mucho poder e información pero tampoco son todopoderosos...
> El fin que de cada uno a esas cuentas estará de acuerdo a sus principios y a lo que el mismo determine....pero de ahí a decir que es bajo un propósito criminal es de una ignorancia de una magnitud tan grande como la de los que dicen que todos los empresarios son explotadores y terribles



Tienes que aprender a leer. He escrito 'cuenta ilegal en el extranjero'. Obviamente, puede existir una 'cuenta legal en el extranjero'. Todo depende de si se declara o no.

En cuanto a los empresarios, pues claro que son todos unos explotadores. La condición de empresario está unida a la de explotador, porque el empresario logra el beneficio de su empresa por medio de la explotación. No existe otra manera... Eso es tan obvio, que parece mentira que haya gente tan obtusa que no lo comprenda...


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Tienes que aprender a leer. He escrito 'cuenta ilegal en el extranjero'. Obviamente, puede existir una 'cuenta legal en el extranjero'. Todo depende de si se declara o no.
> 
> En cuanto a los empresarios, pues claro que son todos unos explotadores. La condición de empresario está unida a la de explotador, porque el empresario logra el beneficio de su empresa por medio de la explotación. No existe otra manera... Eso es tan obvio, que parece mentira que haya gente tan obtusa que no lo comprenda...



Se leer perfectamente pero el sentido que le has estado dando todo el rato es el de que toda cuenta offshore es ilegal....ya lo has dejado claro en tu primer comentario o debo señalartelo para que lo veas....

El empresario no logra beneficio mediante la explotación,lo que si es de gente obtusa es que se hayan quedado anclados todavía en dichos que se decían en tiempos de la revolución industrial y que han quedado fuera de contexto....
Palilleros explotadores claro que hay....pero la sociedad ha madurado y cambiado y no se necesita "explotar" para mejorar el beneficio de una empresa


----------



## XXavier (22 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Se leer perfectamente pero el sentido que le has estado dando todo el rato es el de que toda cuenta offshore es ilegal....ya lo has dejado claro en tu primer comentario o debo señalartelo para que lo veas....
> 
> El empresario no logra beneficio mediante la explotación,lo que si es de gente obtusa es que se hayan quedado anclados todavía en dichos que se decían en tiempos de la revolución industrial y que han quedado *fuera de contesto*....
> Palilleros explotadores claro que hay....pero la sociedad ha madurado y cambiado y no se necesita "explotar" para mejorar el beneficio de una empresa



Fuera de 'contesto' estás tú, y claramente...


----------



## Poseidón (22 Ago 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Los _amigos de lo ajeno_, tratando de justificar que no podamos tener nuestro dinero en el banco o lugar donde nos dé la gana, y además se permiten decirnos que nosotros somos los "delincuentes"



Y todo eso cuando se supone que en la union europea el dinero puede ir a donde le sale de los cojones. Debe de funcionar solo para los ricos claro.

Novedad y tal.


----------



## Paradise_man (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Fuera de 'contesto' estás tú, y claramente...



Ha sido un simple error al teclear...señor perfecto


----------



## dosuno (22 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Fuera de 'contesto' estás tú, y claramente...



tontolaba... deja de importunar joer!


----------



## avmail (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ya no se consideran paraisos fiscales segun la nueva normativa....Bancos en Suiza y Luxemburgo tienes desde CIM banque a cuenta corriente del Dukascopy bank en Suiza y de luxemburgo conozco el Bank Alpinum



Hola! pues to tengo una cuenta en Swissquote casi sin nada (unos 1000€) que abrí sobre el 2011 o asi, cuando se hablaba que España podría tener un corralito o similar.

Realmente, esa cuenta de Swisquote me sirve de algo si quiero meter dinero ahí? Porque entiendo que intercambia información automáticamente con España, igual que mi cuenta de N26 u otras de la zona Euro. O quizás tiene alguna ventaja tener la cuenta allí en Suiza a efectos de más protección?


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Hola! pues to tengo una cuenta en Swissquote casi sin nada (unos 1000€) que abrí sobre el 2011 o asi, cuando se hablaba que España podría tener un corralito o similar.
> 
> Realmente, esa cuenta de Swisquote me sirve de algo si quiero meter dinero ahí? Porque entiendo que intercambia información automáticamente con España, igual que mi cuenta de N26 u otras de la zona Euro. O quizás tiene alguna ventaja tener la cuenta allí en Suiza a efectos de más protección?



Te sirve para guardar dinero en un país seguro como lo es Suiza


----------



## Juan Garcia (24 Ago 2019)

¿¿ N26 intercambia información con los de aquí ??


----------



## avmail (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Te sirve para guardar dinero en un país seguro como lo es Suiza



Si, eso es lo único por lo que veo...O sea que ninguna diferencia entre N26 y Swissquote entonces :/

Si tuviera 45K entre N26 y cuenta suiza, no tengo que declarar nada a Hacienda por no llegar a los 50K o bien me pedirán rendimientos o explicaciones sobre ese dinero?


----------



## Second (24 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, eso es lo único por lo que veo...O sea que ninguna diferencia entre N26 y Swissquote entonces :/
> 
> Si tuviera 45K entre N26 y cuenta suiza, no tengo que declarar nada a Hacienda por no llegar a los 50K o bien me pedirán rendimientos o explicaciones sobre ese dinero?



No tienes que declarar nada


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, eso es lo único por lo que veo...O sea que ninguna diferencia entre N26 y Swissquote entonces :/
> 
> Si tuviera 45K entre N26 y cuenta suiza, no tengo que declarar nada a Hacienda por no llegar a los 50K o bien me pedirán rendimientos o explicaciones sobre ese dinero?



No tienes que declarar nada aunque tendrían conocimiento de ese dinero


----------



## CNI (24 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> No tienes que declarar nada aunque tendrían conocimiento de ese dinero



Es suceptible de embargo por parte de hacienda? no quiero decir por parte de juez si no por ejemplo sancion administrava como la tipica multa que no se paga y hacienda te embarga el saldo de la cuenta.


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Ago 2019)

CNI dijo:


> Es suceptible de embargo por parte de hacienda? no quiero decir por parte de juez si no por ejemplo sancion administrava como la tipica multa que no se paga y hacienda te embarga el saldo de la cuenta.



En Suiza no porque no está en la UE
Para mayor tranquilidad siempre tienes Puerto Rico


----------



## bitxera (25 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, eso es lo único por lo que veo...O sea que ninguna diferencia entre N26 y Swissquote entonces :/
> 
> Si tuviera 45K entre N26 y cuenta suiza, no tengo que declarar nada a Hacienda por no llegar a los 50K o bien me pedirán rendimientos o explicaciones sobre ese dinero?



Sí que tienes obligación de pagar impuestos por lo que te genere el interés que te den esas cuentas.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

bitxera dijo:


> Sí que tienes obligación de pagar impuestos por lo que te genere el interés que te den esas cuentas.



Te retienen ya en origen debido a los tratados contra la doble imposición


----------



## Romirain (25 Ago 2019)

Qué opináis de tener cash en CHF? En caso de corralito o desplome europedo, creéis que los francos suizos conservarían su valor? Sería como tenerlo en banco suizo, pero con rendimiento 0 y manutención 0... 

Sería fácil cambiarlo a euros durante el desplome?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

avmail dijo:


> Si, eso es lo único por lo que veo...O sea que ninguna diferencia entre N26 y Swissquote entonces :/
> 
> Si tuviera 45K entre N26 y cuenta suiza, no tengo que declarar nada a Hacienda por no llegar a los 50K o bien me pedirán rendimientos o explicaciones sobre ese dinero?



No te pedirían nada....si la cuenta diese rendimientos por el acuerdo de doble imposición te detendrían un porcentaje del rendimiento y ya está....
La verdad es que prefiero un banco suizo como Swissquote o dukascopy que N26 pero para gustos colores


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

Romirain dijo:


> Qué opináis de tener cash en CHF? En caso de corralito o desplome europedo, creéis que los francos suizos conservarían su valor? Sería como tenerlo en banco suizo, pero con rendimiento 0 y manutención 0...
> 
> Sería fácil cambiarlo a euros durante el desplome?



Es una buena idea.... actualmente el banco central ahí está manteniendo el cambio muy por debajo de su valor real respecto al euro y en caso de depreciación del euro es posible que el franco suizo conservase su valor


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Es una buena idea.... actualmente el banco central ahí está manteniendo el cambio muy por debajo de su valor real respecto al euro y en caso de depreciación del euro es posible que el franco suizo conservase su valor



Por cierto se me ha olvidado comentarte....en Dukascopy tienes cuentas bancarias en francos suizos sin comisiones


----------



## samer754 (25 Ago 2019)

Y a parte de cuenta gratis que comentáis en Dukascopy hay también depósitos alli, no hay comisiones de mantenimiento seguro?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

samer754 dijo:


> Y a parte de cuenta gratis que comentáis en Dukascopy hay también depósitos alli, no hay comisiones de mantenimiento seguro?



En la móvil no hay comisión en la otra te pueden aplicar determinadas comisiones sin en medio año no haces una transferencia o algo


----------



## samer754 (25 Ago 2019)

Pues tiene muy buena pinta, y también dan tarjeta gratuita con la móvil? Y la transferencia desde Dukascopy es gratuita? Porque he estado mirando la página pero no me lo deja claro. También habla de videollamada durante el alta, es en francés, inglés o puedes elegir el idioma?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

samer754 dijo:


> Pues tiene muy buena pinta, y también dan tarjeta gratuita con la móvil? Y la transferencia desde Dukascopy? Porque he estado mirando la página pero no me lo deja claro. También habla de videollamada durante el alta, es en inglés?



Si,dan tarjeta gratuita con la cuenta movil con un límite alto la verdad....
Te dan un Iban suizo y desde la aplicación o la web puedes mandar dinero a otro Iban o por SWIFT

El alta a mi la chica me habló en español


----------



## samer754 (25 Ago 2019)

O sea que es gratuito todo verdad hasta la transferencia desde este banco? Me dejas más tranquilo y me la voy a abrir, nunca se sabe. Gracias por tu indicaciones Paradise_man.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

samer754 dijo:


> O sea que es gratuito todo verdad hasta la transferencia desde este banco? Me dejas más tranquilo y me la voy a abrir, nunca se sabe. Gracias por tu indicaciones Paradise_man.



Las entrantes son gratuitas pero las salientes cuestan un poco(2.3€ para transferencias IBAN o 20 euros para SWIFT)


----------



## samer754 (25 Ago 2019)

Ok Paradise_man. Es poco importe y la cosas pueden ponerse feas, hay que curarse en salud. La haré.


----------



## bitxera (25 Ago 2019)

Hay hilo de Dukascopy?


----------



## avmail (25 Ago 2019)

bitxera dijo:


> Sí que tienes obligación de pagar impuestos por lo que te genere el interés que te den esas cuentas.



Estas cuentas no suelen dar interés, almenos N26 no


----------



## avmail (25 Ago 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Por cierto se me ha olvidado comentarte....en Dukascopy tienes cuentas bancarias en francos suizos sin comisiones



Qué diferencias hay entre Swissquote y Dukascopy? En Swissquote no me dejaron ni sacar visa...Tengo cuenta, pero solo para guardar o transferir, savings account


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

En Dukascopy si tienes tarjetas


avmail dijo:


> Qué diferencias hay entre Swissquote y Dukascopy? En Swissquote no me dejaron ni sacar visa...Tengo cuenta, pero solo para guardar o transferir, savings account


----------



## CNI (25 Ago 2019)

samer754 dijo:


> O sea que es gratuito todo verdad hasta la transferencia desde este banco? Me dejas más tranquilo y me la voy a abrir, nunca se sabe. Gracias por tu indicaciones Paradise_man.




La he estado mirando y lee muy bien las comisiones,no son nada del otro mundo pero no creo que sean una buena idea para tener unos ahorrillos porsiaca.

Cuenta corriente:

se carga a la cuenta comisiones de mantenimiento si no hay Trading, posición abierta o ningún cambio de divisa en línea en cualquier cuenta del cliente durante un período de 182 días consecutivos después de la apertura. Cuando se aplican las comisiones de Mantenimiento, su importe es de un máximo de CHF 100 (salvo acuerdo escrito especial) por cliente (independientemente del número de cuentas) por cada período de 182 días consecutivos sin Trading en línea, lo que significa que se cobran dos veces al año máximo, *se puede evitar por completo. Además, si se solicita, se devuelven las comisiones de Mantenimiento*, pero sólo para cubrir las comisiones futuras o las primas binarias.

Envió de un extracto de cuenta 150 CHF
Cargo del banco de garantia 1.25% al año
Cambio de divisas en línea, depósitos, retiros, transferencias internas y externas 10.CHF o menos 1.00%

La mejor opción parece ser la cuenta móvil pero también tiene sus comisiones,por ejemplo:

Si depositas desde una tarjeta de otro banco 1.2% y si retiras 1.5 EUR + 2.5%


Luego tienen un bono de bienvenida un poco trapacero que no me ha gustado nada,al estilo de casa de apuestas.

Por tu depósito puedes obtener un bono del 10%. Esto quiere decir que si ingresas 1000 €, te darán 100 €. El problema es que para retirarlos deberás operar un volumen de 30.000 veces tu saldo en el momento de obtener el bono. Lo que en el ejemplo significarían operaciones por valor de 33 millones de euros.

Esta interesante pero como en todo hay que leer muy bien la letra pequeña para no llevarnos sorpresitas.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Ago 2019)

CNI dijo:


> La he estado mirando y lee muy bien las comisiones,no son nada del otro mundo pero no creo que sean una buena idea para tener unos ahorrillos porsiaca.
> 
> Cuenta corriente:
> 
> ...



Ahí está hay que leer la letra pequeña....
Pero las comisiones son mínimas y para que ingresar desde tarjeta si desde transferencia puedes gratis


----------



## samer754 (25 Ago 2019)

Gracias por estas aclaraciones CNI, me lo miraré bien.


----------



## bitxera (20 Nov 2019)

A algún idea más?


----------



## Galvani (20 Nov 2019)

Pues yo veo que salvo Suiza, por ejemplo en ING lux al final todo problemas. Yo abrí una cuenta en su día con el 720 y ahora como quieren cobrar comisiones estaba decidido a cerrarla. 

No voy a meter 1000 euros todos los meses y con una cantidad de dinero allí pierdes mucho dinero que podrías invertir. 

En caso de que pase algo, (si desapareciese el euro te da igual porque tu cuenta es de no residente y ya te joderian igual) Para eso está la unión bancaria y declarar todo aquí digo yo. 

En fin que es un puto lío para un viandante tener cuentas fuera sobre todo por hacienda. Hasta 50k si no te exigen nada se podría tener pero más, con estos hijos de puta de hacienda y sus declaraciones (no tienen ni idea cuando vas allí y preguntas algo de cuentas fuera o alguna cosa así. Pero para multar luego si que saben)


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Ene 2020)

entonces cual es la cuenta de moda?.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (9 Ene 2020)

En ferratum bank te dan iban maltés o español?


----------



## dosuno (9 Ene 2020)

Gonzales Flag dijo:


> En ferratum bank te dan iban maltés o español?



Maltés


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Ene 2020)

alguien tiene experiencia con ameria bank?, es armenia paraiso fiscal?, se puede meter dinero alli sin meterte en un lio con hacienda?.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Ene 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> alguien tiene experiencia con ameria bank?, es armenia paraiso fiscal?, se puede meter dinero alli sin meterte en un lio con hacienda?.



Yo no me iría nunca a países que no sean de la UE...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Ene 2020)

Cunilingus Post Mortem dijo:


> Yo no me iría nunca a países que no sean de la UE...



tu imaginacion no se ha puesto aun en los supuestos en que seria interesante...


----------



## Barruno (9 Ene 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> entonces cual es la cuenta de moda?.



Y con tarjeta si es posible.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Ene 2020)

Kick_Da_Sneak dijo:


> Yo quiero una como la de pujol en Andorra. Ni N26 ni mierdas



Jajaja eso no es fácil... tienes que fundar un partido o hacerte peso pesado de alguno, tejer tus redes clientelares, cobrar en B por tus negocios y trapicheos, y luego para asegurarte la huída reinventar la historia de una región, inventarte una lengua, inventarte un país y engañar a 1 millón de idiotas con frases populistas como "Espanya ens roba" o "Catalunya es una nació".


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Ene 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tu imaginacion no se ha puesto aun en los supuestos en que seria interesante...



Si a ver, he valorado opciones pero de momento con lo que hay disponible no lo contemplo...


----------



## vividor (10 Ene 2020)

Os dejo info de la cuenta del Banco BEST de Portugal para no residentes, en principio libre de gastos.
No soy usuario, yo en Portugal tengo CTT pero hoy me hablaron de ésta justamente tomando un café con un conocido Luso al otro lado de la frontera.

Os dejo enlace por si alguno quiere probar:
Banco Best – Innovative & Award Winning One-Stop-Shop Website For Online Financial Services| High-Yield Savings & Online Banking | Funds, ETFs & Certificates | Stocks, Warrants, Forex, CFDs & Futures | Banco Best. Personal Investments Worldwide.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Ene 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Os dejo info de la cuenta del Banco BEST de Portugal para no residentes, en principio libre de gastos.
> No soy usuario, yo en Portugal tengo CTT pero hoy me hablaron de ésta justamente tomando un café con un conocido Luso al otro lado de la frontera.
> 
> Os dejo enlace por si alguno quiere probar:
> Banco Best – Innovative & Award Winning One-Stop-Shop Website For Online Financial Services| High-Yield Savings & Online Banking | Funds, ETFs & Certificates | Stocks, Warrants, Forex, CFDs & Futures | Banco Best. Personal Investments Worldwide.



Por lo que he visto en la web viene bien a los no residentes en Portugal este banco y puedes abrir cuenta con ellos online.
Interesante si quieres diversificar tus ahorros.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## currito (11 Ene 2020)

Yo hace como 6 años que tengo la que tanto se comentó en este foro, de CIC Iberbanco en Francia. Hasta ahora genial, aunque los intereses ya no son lo que eran.


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Ene 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Os dejo info de la cuenta del Banco BEST de Portugal para no residentes, en principio libre de gastos.
> No soy usuario, yo en Portugal tengo CTT pero hoy me hablaron de ésta justamente tomando un café con un conocido Luso al otro lado de la frontera.
> 
> Os dejo enlace por si alguno quiere probar:
> Banco Best – Innovative & Award Winning One-Stop-Shop Website For Online Financial Services| High-Yield Savings & Online Banking | Funds, ETFs & Certificates | Stocks, Warrants, Forex, CFDs & Futures | Banco Best. Personal Investments Worldwide.



Yo alucino cuando la gente se queja que no tienen recursos para mover su dinero fuera de España para por ejemplo protegerse de posibles corralitos, o para aprovecharse de mejores intereses en depósitos o lo que ellos crean más conveniente y aquí tenemos este banco portugués que precisamente es para no residentes como dice en su web por lo que la gente no tiene ya excusas de no tener bancos extranjeros que no necesiten ser residentes y otro caso sería la plataforma RAISIN que tienes bancos extranjeros de la U.E con sus respectivos IBAN.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## miau2020 (11 Ene 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> A ver si algún forero explica la utilidad real de esas cuentas extranjeras para personas que no sean delincuentes en general, y defraudadores en particular.



evitar que el gobierno te pueda expropiar tu dinero por el bien general


----------



## Juan Garcia (12 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo alucino cuando la gente se queja que no tienen recursos para mover su dinero fuera de España para por ejemplo protegerse de posibles corralitos, o para aprovecharse de mejores intereses en depósitos o lo que ellos crean más conveniente y aquí tenemos este banco portugués que precisamente es para no residentes como dice en su web por lo que la gente no tiene ya excusas de no tener bancos extranjeros que no necesiten ser residentes y otro caso sería la plataforma RAISIN que tienes bancos extranjeros de la U.E con sus respectivos IBAN.
> Pozdrawiam.



*Informanos, enseñanos la luz y el camino.*


----------



## Barruno (12 Ene 2020)

Alguna con tarjeta de debito gratis?
He visto la CIC Iberbank francés y vale 36 euros anualmente la tarjeta, que no está mal por otra parte costando tal servicio una media de 100 euros en la bamca europea de no residentes como revolut y algún que otro banco x ahi que he visto.
Pero hay algo x ahí gratis total?


----------



## Juan Garcia (12 Ene 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Alguna con tarjeta de debito gratis?
> He visto la CIC Iberbank francés y vale 36 euros anualmente la tarjeta, que no está mal por otra parte costando tal servicio una media de 100 euros en la bamca europea de no residentes como revolut y algún que otro banco x ahi que he visto.
> Pero hay algo x ahí gratis total?



Tarjeta de correos es una forma muy interesante..

Tarjeta


----------



## Barruno (12 Ene 2020)

Juan Garcia dijo:


> Tarjeta de correos es una forma muy interesante..
> 
> Tarjeta



Gracias
Ya tengo esa.
Pero me refiero a que esté asociada a una cta europea.


----------



## Juan Garcia (12 Ene 2020)

Ante la ley puede que seamos iguales, pero ante la justicia somos parecidos.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ene 2020)

Lo que viene a ser la teleologia aristotelico tomista de la ley natural, inspiradora y cuspide de la ley escrita o positiva.
Yo lo resumo muy rapido:
Es ley en Korea del Norte la ejecucion por insultar al amado Lidl. Pero no es LEGITIMA, y por injusta, por que no es buena para el ser humano (teleologia), es inválida y no se debe cumplir.

Con leyes que hay en España pasa igual.
P.e., la del genaro.

Decia San Isidoro de Sevilla creo recordar al Rey de entonces que serás Rey si gobiernas bien. Si no, eres un tirano.

Estamos gobernados por un sistema tirano, lejos de estar en democracia...
Estamos facultados a incumplir las normas injustas, por que por contravenir la ley natural, que está por encima de ellas, son nulas de pleno derecho desde su génesis.


He dicho.


----------



## cerilloprieto (14 Ene 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Quien la viola comete un delito, y cometer delitos es propio de delincuentes.



Cuando las leyes son impuestas por criminales, los ciudadanos normales debemos de protegernos lo más posible de esos crímenes. 
Este hilo va de ese tema, y no de criminalizar a la gente normal, como parece que tiene Ud. intención de hacer.


----------



## XXavier (14 Ene 2020)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Cuando las leyes son impuestas por criminales, los ciudadanos normales debemos de protegernos lo más posible de esos crímenes.
> Este hilo va de ese tema, y no de criminalizar a la gente normal, como parece que tiene Ud. intención de hacer.



La 'gente normal' que viola la ley, deja de ser 'normal', al cometer delitos se hacen delincuentes, y se marginan de la sociedad... 

En una democracia, el poder lo establecen lso ciudadanos, a través de su voto. Ese poder democrático es el que configura las leyes, de cuya legitimidad no hay duda...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Ene 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> La 'gente normal' que viola la ley, deja de ser 'normal', al cometer delitos se hacen delincuentes, y se marginan de la sociedad...
> 
> En una democracia, el poder lo establecen lso ciudadanos, a través de su voto. Ese poder democrático es el que configura las leyes, de cuya legitimidad no hay duda...



en una chusmacracia no...


----------



## Barruno (15 Ene 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> En una democracia, el poder lo establecen lso ciudadanos, a través de su voto. Ese poder democrático es el que configura las leyes, de cuya legitimidad no hay duda...



Te equivocas.
Serán legítimas si son acordes con el derecho natural.
Si no, será una demagogia sin sentido cuyo gobierno lo eligen unos incapaces gobernados por unas samguijuelas que generan leyes que van en contra de sus propios votantes.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (15 Ene 2020)

currito dijo:


> Yo hace como 6 años que tengo la que tanto se comentó en este foro, de CIC Iberbanco en Francia. Hasta ahora genial, aunque los intereses ya no son lo que eran.



Ya no dejan abrirla a ni residentes


----------



## Juan Garcia (15 Ene 2020)

Os equivocáis todos, el hilo va de esto 
*La cuenta extranjera "de moda"*

Todo lo demás sobra por que se cuenta en otros hilos y no llevan a ningún sitio, si a uno que es perder el tiempo.


----------



## rothbardiano (15 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo alucino cuando la gente se queja que no tienen recursos para mover su dinero fuera de España para por ejemplo protegerse de posibles corralitos, o para aprovecharse de mejores intereses en depósitos o lo que ellos crean más conveniente y aquí tenemos este banco portugués que precisamente es para no residentes como dice en su web por lo que la gente no tiene ya excusas de no tener bancos extranjeros que no necesiten ser residentes y otro caso sería la plataforma RAISIN que tienes bancos extranjeros de la U.E con sus respectivos IBAN.
> Pozdrawiam.




Muy interesante la información


----------



## sikBCN (15 Ene 2020)

Todo aquel que tiene dinero fuera de España es ANTI-PATRIOTA, se os tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza.


----------



## XXavier (15 Ene 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Te equivocas.
> Serán legítimas si son acordes con el derecho natural.
> Si no, será una demagogia sin sentido cuyo gobierno lo eligen unos incapaces gobernados por unas samguijuelas que general leyes que van en contra de sus propios votantes.



El derecho natural solo existe en la imaginación.

El único derecho que existe es el positivo, fruto del consenso mayoritario. Lo demás son fantasías.


----------



## Barruno (15 Ene 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> El derecho natural solo existe en la imaginación.
> 
> El único derecho que existe es el positivo, fruto del consenso mayoritario. Lo demás son fantasías.



Bueeeenooooo.
Hemos terminado la conversacion.
Aceptamos como legitima la legislacion que ejecuta a los disidentes politicos en Korea del norte.

Y pulpo como animal de conpañia.
Y barco como animal acuatico.

Amén.


(Mira a ver en que se diferencian legitimidad y legalidad). La diferencia es sutil y abismal a la vez.
Una pista: si no cumple con la teleologia, no es legítima, por mas qie se erija como ley.
Tendras que buscar antes que es teleología.


----------



## XXavier (15 Ene 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Bueeeenooooo.
> Hemos terminado la conversacion.
> Aceptamos como legitima la legislacion que ejecuta a los disidentes politicos en Korea del norte.
> 
> ...




Tienes que dejarte de fantasías, y atender a esto:

λέγει αὐτῷ ὁ Πειλᾶτος Τί ἐστιν ἀλήθεια;

Y te darás cuenta de lo que pasa...


----------



## Golondrino Radiactivo (17 Ene 2020)

¿Cómo veis utilizar una cuenta de Interactive Brokers? A mi me inspiran más confianza que ciertos bancos.


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Ene 2020)

sikBCN dijo:


> Todo aquel que tiene dinero fuera de España es ANTI-PATRIOTA, se os tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza.



Más bien es inteligente.... Diversificar el dinero hace que si un día España tiene un corralito o pasa cualquier cosa cuentes con unos ahorros o fondos extra....


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Ene 2020)

Maguila Gorila dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis utilizar una cuenta de Interactive Brokers? A mi me inspiran más confianza que ciertos bancos.



Es una buena opción si claro...yo por mi parte tengo cuenta en Swissquote


----------



## Paradise_man (17 Ene 2020)

Aotearoa dijo:


> Yo recomiendo transferir el dinero fuera del sistema bancario español por seguridad, por rendimiento (aunque sea poco es mejor que la nada de los bancos patrios rescatados) y sobre todo por la tranquilidad que supone cuando escuchas los disparates peosero-bolivarianos con que nos machacan 24h/7d.
> 
> Recordad el mantra chavista-bolivariano-castrocomunista-feminista-lgtbista: el capital es el mal, así que fuera males, fuera capitales.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo compañero


----------



## Pinovski (18 Ene 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Yo mas que por corralito lo tengo en suiza y luxemburgo por si peta el leuro prefiero que se me conviertan en neofrancossuizos o francos luxemburgueses que en neopesetas, fijo que sales ganando.


----------



## MIP (18 Ene 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> En una democracia, el poder lo establecen lso ciudadanos, a través de su voto. Ese poder democrático es el que configura las leyes, de cuya legitimidad no hay duda...



Hitler ganó unas elecciones.


----------



## XXavier (18 Ene 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Hitler ganó unas elecciones.



Alemania perdió la guerra, acosada por vastos continentes...

La elección de Hitler fue 'mala' solamente porque Alemania perdió la guerra, porque, Τί ἐστιν ἀλήθεια;


----------



## bitxera (18 Ene 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Os dejo info de la cuenta del Banco BEST de Portugal para no residentes, en principio libre de gastos.
> No soy usuario, yo en Portugal tengo CTT pero hoy me hablaron de ésta justamente tomando un café con un conocido Luso al otro lado de la frontera.
> 
> Os dejo enlace por si alguno quiere probar:
> Banco Best – Innovative & Award Winning One-Stop-Shop Website For Online Financial Services| High-Yield Savings & Online Banking | Funds, ETFs & Certificates | Stocks, Warrants, Forex, CFDs & Futures | Banco Best. Personal Investments Worldwide.



¿Alguien se ha animado con la portucuenta?


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Ene 2020)

sikBCN dijo:


> Todo aquel que tiene dinero fuera de España es ANTI-PATRIOTA, se os tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza.



Eso se lo dices a tu gobierno ladrón que solo sabe robar para mantener todo tipo de parásitos a esos sí que se le debería caer la cara de vergüenza por ANTIPATRIOTAS.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Good_man (18 Ene 2020)

currito dijo:


> Yo hace como 6 años que tengo la que tanto se comentó en este foro, de CIC Iberbanco en Francia. Hasta ahora genial, aunque los intereses ya no son lo que eran.



¿Qué interes dan? no soy capaz de encontrarlo en su web


----------



## currito (18 Ene 2020)

Cuando lo abrí era excelente, un 3.50% a 4 o 5 años no recuerdo. 
Ahora tienen la LIVRET A que da 0.75% con un máximo de 23000€ y el exceso a un 0.15%. Al menos lo tengo en Francia a verlas venir con este gobierno....


----------



## samer754 (19 Ene 2020)

Pues ahora no esta nada mal lo que da Nederlanden; 75€ y con IBAN NL

*Cuenta de Ahorro de Nederlanden con 0,5%* de remuneración. Es online, totalmente gratuita y puedes sacar y meter dinero en cualquier momento.

*PLAN AMIGO 25€*

Bases plan amigo: https://www.nnespana.es/cuenta-de-ahorro/Documents/NNB_Promo_Trae-a-un-amigo.pdf

El INVITADO *debe depositar un importe mínimo de 500€* en la Cuenta de Ahorro Online y mantenerlo como mínimo durante un mes. Para ello te facilitaria mi DNI como padrino.

*PROMO 50€ bienvenida*:

Bases bienvenida: https://www.nnespana.es/cuenta-de-ahorro/Documents/TC-bienvenida.pdf

Es sencillo, tienes que ser nuevo cliente y abrir una cuenta NN BANK en este periodo del 16 de enero de 2020 al el 16 de febrero de 2020. 
Envías un saldo superior a 5000€ y lo mantienes desde el 1 de marzo de 2020 hasta el 30 de abril de 2020, ambos inclusive.

Enlace para alta en nederlanden y conseguir estos premios (y meter ahí dni padrino y tuyo):

Cuenta de Ahorro Online 0,40% TAE

Puedes encontrarme en *samer754@hotmail.com *y te facilito mi dni


----------



## pcbyte (19 Ene 2020)

currito dijo:


> Cuando lo abrí era excelente, un 3.50% a 4 o 5 años no recuerdo.
> Ahora tienen la LIVRET A que da 0.75% con un máximo de 23000€ y el exceso a un 0.15%. Al menos lo tengo en Francia a verlas venir con este gobierno....



El anuncio realizado por el Gobierno francés de reducir la tasa de interés del Livret A, al 0,5% a partir del 1 de febrero 
«Livret A», una cartilla de ahorros no tan popular como parece


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (21 Ene 2020)

Entre ferratum y BEST banco con cuál os quedábais? Best por proximidad? Ferratum por no tener comunistas en el gobierno (aunque tiene laboristas malteses...)?


----------



## Barruno (21 Ene 2020)

Bitwala

Iban alemán no omnibus.
Tarketa de debito gratis.
30 pavos por abrir cryptobilletera.


----------



## bitxera (23 Ene 2020)

Gonzales Flag dijo:


> Entre ferratum y BEST banco con cuál os quedábais? Best por proximidad? Ferratum por no tener comunistas en el gobierno (aunque tiene laboristas malteses...)?



Te has animado has escogido alguna?


----------



## Juan Garcia (23 Ene 2020)

*Lo siento mucho, pero se nota que somos unos come Doritos y no podemos evitarlo.*

Bankinter brinda a sus grandes clientes la oportunidad de trasladar su patrimonio fuera de España para esquivar la amenaza de Podemos. Así lo ha señalado la consejera delegada de Bankinter, María Dolores Dancausa, que ha explicado este miércoles en rueda de prensa que desde hace meses están ofreciendo a los clientes que tienen una Sicav llevar el vehículo a Luxemburgo ante el riesgo que suponía la entrada de la formación que lidera Pablo Iglesias en el Gobierno. 

*Hay gente que juega en primera división. Champions.*


----------



## vividor (24 Ene 2020)

Gonzales Flag dijo:


> Entre ferratum y BEST banco con cuál os quedábais? Best por proximidad? Ferratum por no tener comunistas en el gobierno (aunque tiene laboristas malteses...)?



Yo probaría con BEST, por proximidad.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Ene 2020)

Juan Garcia dijo:


> *Lo siento mucho, pero se nota que somos unos come Doritos y no podemos evitarlo.*
> 
> Bankinter brinda a sus grandes clientes la oportunidad de trasladar su patrimonio fuera de España para esquivar la amenaza de Podemos. Así lo ha señalado la consejera delegada de Bankinter, María Dolores Dancausa, que ha explicado este miércoles en rueda de prensa que desde hace meses están ofreciendo a los clientes que tienen una Sicav llevar el vehículo a Luxemburgo ante el riesgo que suponía la entrada de la formación que lidera Pablo Iglesias en el Gobierno.
> 
> *Hay gente que juega en primera división. Champions.*



Será que tienen información o se huelen algo? Es muy interesante pero me reafirmo en lo que llevo diciendo últimamente y es que hoy en día hay alternativas para todos de poner sus dineros a salvo en cuenta extranjera sin IBAN español y sin ser residentes en dichos países extranjeros, luego dirán que no tuvieron escapatoria cuando lo tienen a huevo cosa que hace años era casi imposible.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## samer754 (25 Ene 2020)

Pero aparte de nederlanden, raisin y algun banco que habéis comentado por aquí portugués o de malta, si quisiera abrir algo en luxemburgo o suiza sin vivir allí, habría alguna posibilidad siendo una persona normal,no sociedad ni nada por el estilo??


----------



## JuanGrc (25 Ene 2020)

samer754 dijo:


> Pero aparte de nederlanden, raisin y algun banco que habéis comentado por aquí portugués o de malta, si quisiera abrir algo en luxemburgo o suiza sin vivir allí, habría alguna posibilidad siendo una persona normal,no sociedad ni nada por el estilo??



Dukascopy Bank.


----------



## samer754 (25 Ene 2020)

A nivel de cuenta o depósito, porque veo que abres cuenta foreX y si da algun interés mejor, porque en estos sitios suelen cobrar comisiones. Gracias


----------



## kikepm (25 Ene 2020)

Yo llevo una década con C.C. en banco extranjero donde cobro la nómina, alguna empresa me puso pegas pero la última ha seguido mis intrucciones sin problema.

Es mi granito de arena para joder al sistema bancario hispano, y para evitar de primeras la voracidad confiscatoria del estado.


----------



## samer754 (25 Ene 2020)

C.C ??


----------



## Visilleras (25 Ene 2020)

¿Bitwala?


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Ene 2020)

samer754 dijo:


> Pero aparte de nederlanden, raisin y algun banco que habéis comentado por aquí portugués o de malta, si quisiera abrir algo en luxemburgo o suiza sin vivir allí, habría alguna posibilidad siendo una persona normal,no sociedad ni nada por el estilo??



Aprovecha lo que hay porque si te soy sincero llegará un momento en que siendo español o persona residiendo en España harán lo imposible para que no se abran cuentas fuera de España y no se vaya dinero, eso lo tengo clarísimo.
No sé si ING Luxemburgo y Swissquote permiten abrir cuentas a residentes españoles en España, no sé.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Ene 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Bitwala?



Es alemán, no? Tipo N26?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo llevo una década con C.C. en banco extranjero donde cobro la nómina, alguna empresa me puso pegas pero la última ha seguido mis intrucciones sin problema.
> 
> Es mi granito de arena para joder al sistema bancario hispano, y para evitar de primeras la voracidad confiscatoria del estado.



Kike, en España se puede cobrar la nómina en banco extranjero? Es legal o por el contrario no se puede? Me interesa saberlo porque mi banco español y la empresa me dicen que no es posible que así lo dice la norma española, sabes si es eso verdad o me la están colando?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## kikepm (25 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Kike, en España se puede cobrar la nómina en banco extranjero? Es legal o por el contrario no se puede? Me interesa saberlo porque mi banco español y la empresa me dicen que no es posible que así lo dice la norma española, sabes si es eso verdad o me la están colando?
> Pozdrawiam.



Te la están colando, hay dos directivas europeas que vienen a decir que ES OBLIGACIÓN de empresas y bancos aceptar pagos y transferencias de y hacia zona SEPA.

Se supone que hay libertad de movimiento de capitales en la UE, por lo que tener tu dinero en un banco europeo es equivalente a tenerlo en España. Por supuesto, incluidas domiciliaciones de recibos, cobros de nóminas, etc, etc.

Normalmente las empresas españolas poco serias, es decir el 75%, te van a poner pegas por la molestia que les supone y la incertidumbre que les genera (su propia ignorancia). Pero desde que entró en vigor SEPA todas las trasferencias tienen que ir con los 20 dígitos del IBAN, por lo que da igual mandar una transferencia o un pago de nómina a la sucursal de tu pueblo o a Finlandia. El proceso es exactamente el mismo.


----------



## samer754 (25 Ene 2020)

Pero Swissquote puede abrirse para solo ahorros sin ser residente, solo para cuenta, no trading ni nada por el estilo ¿se puede?


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Ene 2020)

samer754 dijo:


> Pero Swissquote puede abrirse para solo ahorros sin ser residente, solo para cuenta, no trading ni nada por el estilo ¿se puede?



Samer, yo la abrí en su día allá por el 2012 y no sé las condiciones que se exigirán ahora o si se puede o no abrir cuentas con ellos siendo residentes españoles.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Te la están colando, hay dos directivas europeas que vienen a decir que ES OBLIGACIÓN de empresas y bancos aceptar pagos y transferencias de y hacia zona SEPA.
> 
> Se supone que hay libertad de movimiento de capitales en la UE, por lo que tener tu dinero en un banco europeo es equivalente a tenerlo en España. Por supuesto, incluidas domiciliaciones de recibos, cobros de nóminas, etc, etc.
> 
> Normalmente las empresas españolas poco serias, es decir el 75%, te van a poner pegas por la molestia que les supone y la incertidumbre que les genera (su propia ignorancia). Pero desde que entró en vigor SEPA todas las trasferencias tienen que ir con los 20 dígitos del IBAN, por lo que da igual mandar una transferencia o un pago de nómina a la sucursal de tu pueblo o a Finlandia. El proceso es exactamente el mismo.



Gracias Kike!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## vividor (25 Ene 2020)

samer754 dijo:


> Pero Swissquote puede abrirse para solo ahorros sin ser residente, solo para cuenta, no trading ni nada por el estilo ¿se puede?



Creo que ahora ya no te la dejan abrir... Yo llevo 8 años con ellos.


----------



## bitxera (26 Ene 2020)

He hecho una simulación en BEST para abrir una "non resident" y entre los datos te pide el país de residencia fiscal del 1r titular, al decir que es diferente a portuguesa te dice que elijas otro tipo de cuenta. ¿Es un error o realmente no quieren no residentes fiscales? Pero...no tiene mucho sentido, no?


----------



## Paradise_man (27 Ene 2020)

samer754 dijo:


> Pero aparte de nederlanden, raisin y algun banco que habéis comentado por aquí portugués o de malta, si quisiera abrir algo en luxemburgo o suiza sin vivir allí, habría alguna posibilidad siendo una persona normal,no sociedad ni nada por el estilo??



Suiza tienes varias posibilidades,dukascopy o CIM banque o incluso abrir cuenta de inversion en swissquote donde tienes una cuenta corriente suiza a tu nombre...
luego fuera de Europa tienes varias posibilidades


----------



## Paradise_man (27 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Aprovecha lo que hay porque si te soy sincero llegará un momento en que siendo español o persona residiendo en España harán lo imposible para que no se abran cuentas fuera de España y no se vaya dinero, eso lo tengo clarísimo.
> No sé si ING Luxemburgo y Swissquote permiten abrir cuentas a residentes españoles en España, no sé.
> Pozdrawiam.



ING luxemburgo ya no....swissquote,tienes la posibilidad de abrir cuentas de inversion donde tendras una cuenta bancaria suiza a tu nombre


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Ene 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> alguien tiene experiencia con ameria bank?, es armenia paraiso fiscal?, se puede meter dinero alli sin meterte en un lio con hacienda?.



-Ameriabank CJSC es un banco universal armenio que ofrece servicios de banca corporativa, de inversión y minorista con sede en Ereván. Fue establecido en 1910 como una sucursal del Banco de Comercio del Cáucaso, que durante la era soviética se transformó en la sucursal armenia del Vneshtorgbank de la URSS
www.ameriabank.am
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Conejo del Tiempo (28 Ene 2020)

interesa


----------



## Pastizabal (28 Ene 2020)

yo tengo ING (España) y nationale nederlanden (Países Bajos) pena que es solo cuenta corriente sin tarjeta de débito... pero dan +0,40% TAE


----------



## Barruno (28 Ene 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> -Ameriabank CJSC es un banco universal armenio que ofrece servicios de banca corporativa, de inversión y minorista con sede en Ereván. Fue establecido en 1910 como una sucursal del Banco de Comercio del Cáucaso, que durante la era soviética se transformó en la sucursal armenia del Vneshtorgbank de la URSS
> www.ameriabank.am
> Pozdrawiam.



Alguno teneis cta ahí?
Como va la cosa?
Cta gratis con tarjeta o algo asi?
Fondo de Garantia de depositos o algo que se asemeje?


----------



## vividor (29 Ene 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> He hecho una simulación en BEST para abrir una "non resident" y entre los datos te pide el país de residencia fiscal del 1r titular, al decir que es diferente a portuguesa te dice que elijas otro tipo de cuenta. ¿Es un error o realmente no quieren no residentes fiscales? Pero...no tiene mucho sentido, no?



Cómo tienes el tema?


----------



## bitxera (29 Ene 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Cómo tienes el tema?



Pues igual. Como dice lo de residente fiscal y nadie ha dicho lo contrario...


----------



## bitxera (13 Feb 2020)

Gonzales Flag dijo:


> Entre ferratum y BEST banco con cuál os quedábais? Best por proximidad? Ferratum por no tener comunistas en el gobierno (aunque tiene laboristas malteses...)?



Hicste la Best al final?


----------



## vividor (13 Feb 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> Hicste la Best al final?



Estoy por hacerme la BEST por probar a ver que pasa. Aunque no la necesito, ya tengo cuenta en Portugal y no necesito otra. 

No entiendo cual es el problema...


----------



## Barruno (15 Feb 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Os dejo info de la cuenta del Banco BEST de Portugal para no residentes, en principio libre de gastos.
> No soy usuario, yo en Portugal tengo CTT pero hoy me hablaron de ésta justamente tomando un café con un conocido Luso al otro lado de la frontera.
> 
> Os dejo enlace por si alguno quiere probar:
> Banco Best – Innovative & Award Winning One-Stop-Shop Website For Online Financial Services| High-Yield Savings & Online Banking | Funds, ETFs & Certificates | Stocks, Warrants, Forex, CFDs & Futures | Banco Best. Personal Investments Worldwide.



Alguien se ha animado?
No veo como va las tarjetas.
Ante un corralito, si no hay tarjetas, estamos en las mismas.


----------



## bitxera (15 Feb 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Estoy por hacerme la BEST por probar a ver que pasa. Aunque no la necesito, ya tengo cuenta en Portugal y no necesito otra.
> 
> No entiendo cual es el problema...



Cuando rellene el formulario de contratación me decía que debía ser residente fiscal y si no, irme a otro producto. Estando en la cuenta no residente


----------



## Barruno (15 Feb 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> Cuando rellene el formulario de contratación me decía que debía ser residente fiscal y si no, irme a otro producto. Estando en la cuenta no residente



Pues éso lo dice todo.
No se puede meter dinero en éso.


----------



## vividor (21 Feb 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> Pues igual. Como dice lo de residente fiscal y nadie ha dicho lo contrario...



Buenas forera, he estado en la web de BANCO BEST y he procedido a rellenar el formulario de registro, cuando pones en la dirección fiscal que no es en Portugal salta automaticamente en el desplegable a NON RESIDENT ACCOUNT y puedes rellenar todo el formulario, yo lo he hecho y he llegado CASI hasta el final, solo me ha faltado el hacer click al envío de datos final, obviamente no lo he hecho ya que no necesito de momento esa cuenta, de momento...

Os dejo captura de pantalla:


----------



## bitxera (23 Feb 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Buenas forera, he estado en la web de BANCO BEST y he procedido a rellenar el formulario de registro, cuando pones en la dirección fiscal que no es en Portugal salta automaticamente en el desplegable a NON RESIDENT ACCOUNT y puedes rellenar todo el formulario, yo lo he hecho y he llegado CASI hasta el final, solo me ha faltado el hacer click al envío de datos final, obviamente no lo he hecho ya que no necesito de momento esa cuenta, de momento...
> 
> Os dejo captura de pantalla:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 237345



Gracias. No te ha salido el aviso de cambiar de cuenta al no ser residente fiscal?


----------



## ErnestD75 (23 Feb 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> Primero, sqb, luego ING lu y db alemán, y hasta hace poco, n26 (y que tengo) . Poco a poco han ido cerrando opciones viables, accesibles y asequibles para que la plebe tengamos un cuenta en el extranjero. ¿Sabéis de alguna opcion actual para poder abrir una nueva cuenta?



Cuenta bancaria para extranjeros: Cuenta bancaria con tarjeta MasterCard gratis para abrir con Pasaporte o DNI


----------



## Tblls (13 Mar 2020)

Nationale nederlanden es la mejor si no queréis dolores de cabeza eso sí no permite tarjetas.

Dukascopy es top pero requiere movimientos

Todo lo demás son fintech menos fiables

Una estrategia es abrir cuenta en una fintech con iban extranjero como monose y que sea tu cuenta vinculada a nationale nederlanden


----------



## XXavier (14 Mar 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Eso va contra el derecho internacional, es una medida no antilavado de dinero sino contra la libre circulación de capitales....los bancos ya toman medidas contra el lavado de dinero,eso solamente es una medida de control de capitales...Por cierto los bancos extranjeros no estan obligados a cumplir con más medida que la puesta en sus paises de origen....lo demás son tonterias



No hay ninguna violación del 'derecho internacional', el cual –por cierto– no se ocupa de estas cosas. Los emisores de las tarjetas a que me refiero, que son quienes las pueden anular para su uso en determinados países, son VISA, MasterCard, etc. entidades que también trabajan en España y están sujetas al control (y a las eventuales represalias) de las autoridades anti-lavado de España.

Tu prueba a sacar más de 10000 euros en efectivo de España, y te enterarás de la realidad de la 'libre circulación de capitales'...


----------



## XXavier (14 Mar 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Si es cierto lo que dices....por eso dije 9999 para no llegar a 10.000 pero si es cierto....puedes pasar tranquilamente con 9000 en total



Pero si te los descubren, ten la seguridad de que se informará al Sepblac y que se abrirá una investigación.

Aquí en este foro, hay muchos que –por desconocimiento– ignoran el enorme poder del fisco, y hasta dónde llega su red de información


----------



## davitin (14 Mar 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> A ver si algún forero explica la utilidad real de esas cuentas extranjeras para personas que no sean delincuentes en general, y defraudadores en particular.



Tu que eres el perro del sistema en este hilo?


----------



## Paradise_man (14 Mar 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> No hay ninguna violación del 'derecho internacional', el cual –por cierto– no se ocupa de estas cosas. Los emisores de las tarjetas a que me refiero, que son quienes las pueden anular para su uso en determinados países, son VISA, MasterCard, etc. entidades que también trabajan en España y están sujetas al control (y a las eventuales represalias) de las autoridades anti-lavado de España.
> 
> Tu prueba a sacar más de 10000 euros en efectivo de España, y te enterarás de la realidad de la 'libre circulación de capitales'...



A esas empresas no les pueden obligar a que anulen su servicio en determinados paises y mas determinados paises con mucho mas poder que España....Yo te digo algo,en Rusia se lava muchisimo dinero,a ver quien tiene cojones a decir que las tarjetas rusas estan bloqueadas.... Lo mismo con el mayor paraiso fiscal del mundo USA y no creeme que nadie se va a meter.... Que a esas empresas les dice algo España y les dice que "ellos no tienen que ver nada con Visa/Mastercard USA o visa/mastercard Rusia y lo sienten que no pueden hacer nada",eso son hechos y lo demas imaginaciones tuyas ademas tampoco les interesa porque si no se harían con el mercado los chinos de UNIONPAY(en las jurisdicciones offshore se estan haciendo con muchisimo mercado) y a esos si que les da igual todo...
Y no los emisores de tarjetas no conocen si una cuenta es residente o no residente....solo conocen nombre,apellidos y numero de cuenta que es lo que se escribe en la tarjeta,vamos lo que se conoce como "dump"... Lo otro es informacion personal privada del banco que no comparte,hace años existian tarjetas de hecho que no estaban a nombre de nadie,solo numero de cuenta tambien llamadas "tarjetas anonimas" pero por desgracia ya no es tan facil conseguirlas...
La libre circulacion de capitales no tiene que ver con eso hombre....tiene que ver con que yo mande a una cuenta en Chipre/UK/BVI/Puerto Rico/USA/Suiza/Georgia... y un largo numero de paises sin que necesites hacer mucha burocracia ni que te lo impidan....vamos hombre que yo he hecho transferencias SWIFT de mas de 10K a fuera de la UE sin problemas


----------



## Paradise_man (14 Mar 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Pero si te los descubren, ten la seguridad de que se informará al Sepblac y que se abrirá una investigación.
> 
> Aquí en este foro, hay muchos que –por desconocimiento– ignoran el enorme poder del fisco, y hasta dónde llega su red de información



si es 10K o mas si....si es menos de 10K no hay ningun problema...
Aqui hay algunos que en realidad tratan de seguir asustando a la gente para que tengan miedo y se queden sin hacer nada ni se planteen mover su dinero fuera de Ejpañistan... El fisco tiene mucha informacion si, pero su poder se limita a España!! y como mucho a la UE!! fuera de la UE,les da igual! les dicen que si que si o directamente les mandan a la mierda literalmente porque no tienen jurisdiccion ahi


----------



## Vamosya (14 Mar 2020)

¿Lo de rellenar el modelo 720 es muy engorroso? Es al año siguiente de haber abierto la cuenta, no?


----------



## Paradise_man (14 Mar 2020)

Por cierto no es spam ni nada pero tengo la posibilidad de conseguir cuenta bancaria en Georgia en Solo bank que es cryptofriendly y residencia fiscal en Chipre para quien este interesado


----------



## Paradise_man (14 Mar 2020)

Vamosya dijo:


> ¿Lo de rellenar el modelo 720 es muy engorroso? Es al año siguiente de haber abierto la cuenta, no?



si pero rellenalo unicamente si tienes mas de 50K euros....Aunque un fallo de la UE dice que es ilegal el modelo 720


----------



## Veloc (14 Mar 2020)

Paradise_man dijo:


> si pero rellenalo unicamente si tienes mas de 50K euros....Aunque un fallo de la UE dice que es ilegal el modelo 720



En efecto, la Comisión europea lo ha daclarado ilegal pero todavía queda camino por recorrer ya que han procedido a iniciar un proceso respecto a este modelo ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Mar 2020)

Os pensais que si hay corralito, el tenerlo fuera de Spain os va a salvar ?....que va a ser a nivel planetario, Cagonsatanas...


----------



## Paradise_man (14 Mar 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Os pensais que si hay corralito, el tenerlo fuera de Spain os va a salvar ?....que va a ser a nivel planetario, Cagonsatanas...



Hay países con mayor protección a la propiedad privada y a la libertad que en España


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2020)

Revolut es fiable?, alguna otra con IBAN no español que no sean piratas?
Si transfiero por poner 80k me dirá algo hacienda?
Puedo demostrar a esos H. D. P. Que es legal, 

Gracias.


----------



## william (19 Mar 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> Nationale nederlanden es la mejor si no queréis dolores de cabeza eso sí no permite tarjetas.
> 
> Dukascopy es top pero requiere movimientos
> 
> ...



¿Puedes explicar que movimientos requiere Dukascopy? Gracias.


----------



## davidluab (19 Mar 2020)

En principio, no es mala idea poner parte del dinero fuera de españa.

Pero claro, los bancos que decis salvo ing nationale nederlanden, el resto no les conozco y no me aportan seguridad como para abir una cuenta con ellos y mover el dinero.

Con nationale nederlanden decis que ya no es posible, que otras opciones con cierto renombre quedan??


----------



## bitxera (19 Mar 2020)

davidluab dijo:


> En principio, no es mala idea poner parte del dinero fuera de españa.
> 
> Pero claro, los bancos que decis salvo ing nationale nederlanden, el resto no les conozco y no me aportan seguridad como para abir una cuenta con ellos y mover el dinero.
> 
> Con nationale nederlanden decis que ya no es posible, que otras opciones con cierto renombre quedan??



¿cómo que no se puede abrir en NN?


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Mar 2020)

crocodile dijo:


> Revolut es fiable?, alguna otra con IBAN no español que no sean piratas?
> Si transfiero por poner 80k me dirá algo hacienda?
> Puedo demostrar a esos H. D. P. Que es legal,
> 
> Gracias.



los piratas lo bueno que tienen es que puedes mover el dinero a donde te de la gana sin problema


----------



## Tblls (19 Mar 2020)

william dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar que movimientos requiere Dukascopy? Gracias.



Dukascopy no permite hacer grandes transferencias a la vez al mes así que tiene que hacer muchos movimientos si tienes mucha liquidez a pasar. Y como todo banco suizo tiene comisiones aunque no las veo abusivas.


----------



## Tblls (19 Mar 2020)

davidluab dijo:


> En principio, no es mala idea poner parte del dinero fuera de españa.
> 
> Pero claro, los bancos que decis salvo ing nationale nederlanden, el resto no les conozco y no me aportan seguridad como para abir una cuenta con ellos y mover el dinero.
> 
> Con nationale nederlanden decis que ya no es posible, que otras opciones con cierto renombre quedan??



Si que se puede abrir.

Otras opciones que no sean fintech como n26 o revolut son abrir cuentas en brokers extranjeros


----------



## Tblls (19 Mar 2020)

crocodile dijo:


> Revolut es fiable?, alguna otra con IBAN no español que no sean piratas?
> Si transfiero por poner 80k me dirá algo hacienda?
> Puedo demostrar a esos H. D. P. Que es legal,
> 
> Gracias.



Revolut es una fintech, es un pseudo banco, no tiene rating por ejemplo. Las fintech la veo bien para diversificar no para meter mucha cantidad por si acaso.

La cantidad máxima sin notificar a Hacienda son es 50k.

Si quieres tener más dinero al extranjero se lo notificas Hacienda y ningún problema. No es ilegal


----------



## crocodile (19 Mar 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> Revolut es una fintech, es un pseudo banco, no tiene rating por ejemplo. Las fintech la veo bien para diversificar no para meter mucha cantidad por si acaso.
> 
> La cantidad máxima sin notificar a Hacienda son es 50k.
> 
> Si quieres tener más dinero al extranjero se lo notificas Hacienda y ningún problema. No es ilegal



Gracias y que tal ING con IBAN holandés?


----------



## Tblls (19 Mar 2020)

[/QUOTE]


crocodile dijo:


> Gracias y que tal ING con IBAN holandés?



Yo que sepa no se puede tener iban holandés con ING, con NN si.


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Mar 2020)

N24 no abre cuentas ya??


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Mar 2020)

Que cantidad en una transferencia hace saltar las alarmas en hacienda?


----------



## HOOOR (19 Mar 2020)

Y el pichincha nadie lo menciona?


----------



## Tblls (19 Mar 2020)

ciberobrero dijo:


> N24 no abre cuentas ya??



Si pero con iban española


----------



## Tblls (19 Mar 2020)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Que cantidad en una transferencia hace saltar las alarmas en hacienda?



50k


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Mar 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> 50k



50k es una burrada en una transferencia no creo que alguien no se mosquee por una cantidad algo menor


----------



## Tblls (19 Mar 2020)

ciberobrero dijo:


> 50k es una burrada en una transferencia no creo que alguien no se mosquee por una cantidad algo menor



no es una burrada y según Hacienda tú puedes tener hasta 50000 € fuera de España sin declarar


----------



## davidluab (20 Mar 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> Si que se puede abrir.
> 
> Otras opciones que no sean fintech como n26 o revolut son abrir cuentas en brokers extranjeros




nnl atraves de su web sin mas complicacion?


----------



## Tblls (20 Mar 2020)

davidluab dijo:


> nnl atraves de su web sin mas complicacion?



Sin más solo te pide datos foto DNI y la típica transferencia de un euro y a correr


----------



## elKaiser (20 Mar 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> No hay ninguna violación del 'derecho internacional', el cual –por cierto– no se ocupa de estas cosas. Los emisores de las tarjetas a que me refiero, que son quienes las pueden anular para su uso en determinados países, son VISA, MasterCard, etc. entidades que también trabajan en España y están sujetas al control (y a las eventuales represalias) de las autoridades anti-lavado de España.
> 
> Tu prueba a sacar más de 10000 euros en efectivo de España, y te enterarás de la realidad de la 'libre circulación de capitales'...



Con BTC esos límites te los puedes pasar por el arco del triunfo y las autorizaciones previas de la HP a paises "malos" pues también.

Como CM te has quedado anquilosado, actualízate.


----------



## Barruno (21 Mar 2020)

Aotearoa dijo:


> _Por si a alguien le interesa copio aquí la información que me han enviado de NN para lidiar con el fisco:_
> 
> [.....]
> 
> ...



A raiz de vuestros comentarios acabo de leer en la web de Aeat que si eres autonomo o empresa, y recoges la informacion de la cuenta en el balance y la contabilidad,estas EXONERADO de presentar el 720.
Vosotros sabiais esto?
Me parece increible que no me haya enterado hasta ahora.
Es un puto coladero de cojones y yo sin enterarme.
Asi que ya sabeis... si sois autonomos y quereis sacar la pasta sin presentar el 720 (y señalaros), utilizar este subterfugio que brinda la norma.

Dice que no tienen obligacion sobre cuentas (tambien hay lo mismo sobre valorrs e inmuebles):

Aquéllas de las que sean titulares laspersonas físicas residentes en territorio español que desarrollen una actividad económica y lleven su contabilidad de acuerdo con lo dispuesto en el Código de Comercio, registradas en dicha documentación contable de forma individualizada e identificadas por su número, entidad de crédito y sucursal en la que figuren abiertas y país o territorio en que se encuentren situadas.



¿Lo sabiais?
¿Sabeis si hay que cumplir mas requisitos a parte de estos que aparentemente son bastante simples?


----------



## sergioahullana (21 Mar 2020)

E*s*to e*s* cierto y seguro alguien que confirme por favor? Recoges la información de la cuenta en el balance y la contabilidad en E*s*paña, pero no *s*e quieren enterar de lo que tienes afuera??
Entiendo que es si tienes balance fuera de E*s*paña, verdad?


----------



## Barruno (21 Mar 2020)

sergioahullana dijo:


> E*s*to e*s* cierto y seguro alguien que confirme por favor? Recoges la información de la cuenta en el balance y la contabilidad en E*s*paña, pero no *s*e quieren enterar de lo que tienes afuera??
> Entiendo que es si tienes balance fuera de E*s*paña, verdad?



Tu pones en tu contabilidad esa cuenta, como pones la del bbva o la caixa, y yastá.
Nada mas.
Se supone que es asi.
El párrafo es clarisimo, a falta que alguien que sepa mas diga algo mas.

Lo unico, éso sí, que deberia ser con pasta que hayas ganado en el megocio, no con ahorros "normales" que nada tengan que cer con el negocio. Aunque eso se arregla rapido: vacias la cta del dinero que haya y la vuelves a llenar haciendo traspasos con pasta que hayas ganado p.e. el año pasado.
El tema es que esa pasta tiene que estar "afecta" al negocio.


----------



## crocodile (22 Mar 2020)

Aotearoa dijo:


> _Por si a alguien le interesa copio aquí la información que me han enviado de NN para lidiar con el fisco:_
> 
> Información Fiscal de su Cuenta de Ahorro Online
> 
> ...



Entonces si meto la pasta en abril cuando tengo que informar a los sicarios de la AEAT, antes de marzo de 2021?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 Mar 2020)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Que cantidad en una transferencia hace saltar las alarmas en hacienda?



3000 en una transferencia, 50000 es de saldo fuera de España a cierre del año fiscal


----------



## Barruno (24 Mar 2020)

Sobre el tema de la excepción de hacer el 720 si eres autonomo (hay lo mismo para empresas:

Las personas físicas residentes en territorio español, si desarrollan una actividad económica y llev...entificados individualmente en la misma? - Agencia Tributaria


Empresas:
Las personas jurídicas y demás entidades residentes en territorio español que tengan registrados en ...obligación de informar sobre los mismos? - Agencia Tributaria


----------



## Tblls (24 Mar 2020)

crocodile dijo:


> Entonces si meto la pasta en abril cuando tengo que informar a los sicarios de la AEAT, antes de marzo de 2021?
> Gracias de antemano.



Diciembre


----------



## karax (29 Mar 2020)

.


----------



## Tblls (7 Abr 2020)

karax dijo:


> Cuentas Corrientes :: Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform
> 
> que cuenta me conviene si solo quiero mantener mi dinero alejado de los buitres del gobierno?
> 
> Había pensado tener una parte en NN y otra en dukascopy. no tengo ni zorra de inversiones, pensaba meterme este año en fondos indexados pero ahora ya miedo me da. veis seguro comprar oro en dukascopy? eso de no tenerlo en fisico no me fio..



El único problema de dukascopy es que las transferencias a duka trimestralmente son muy bajas, dependiendo de tus ingresos.

Creo que hablando con ellos puedes modificarlo. Prepárate para hablar inglés


----------



## DEREC (8 Abr 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> El único problema de dukascopy es que las transferencias a duka trimestralmente son muy bajas, dependiendo de tus ingresos.
> 
> Creo que hablando con ellos puedes modificarlo. Prepárate para hablar inglés



Yo me acabo de abrir una cuenta "standar" + cuenta de trading, la MCA tiene limites de deposito y no me vale.

Ayer hice la solicitud, la identificación por video en castellano, hice una transferencia de prueba y hoy ha llegado. La gestora que me han asignado responde al correo enseguida y en castellano.

Según he entendido en sus condiciones, con hacer una operación de trading al semestre ya evitas la comisión de mantenimiento. En principio la operación mínima abre-cierra serian 0.1 -0.2 € de comisiones. Si ya operas mercados pues mejor que mejor pues tienes forex y CFDs de todo.


----------



## vermer (8 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Yo me acabo de abrir una cuenta "standar" + cuenta de trading, la MCA tiene limites de deposito y no me vale.
> 
> Ayer hice la solicitud, la identificación por video en castellano, hice una transferencia de prueba y hoy ha llegado. La gestora que me han asignado responde al correo enseguida y en castellano.
> 
> Según he entendido en sus condiciones, con hacer una operación de trading al semestre ya evitas la comisión de mantenimiento. En principio la operación mínima abre-cierra serian 0.1 -0.2 € de comisiones. Si ya operas mercados pues mejor que mejor pues tienes forex y CFDs de todo.



Unas dudas (si quieres) :
- ¿has echado un vistazo a los fondos y sus comisiones? Amundi, Vanguard... 
- En la misma operación has abierto la cuenta corriente y el broker? 
- puedes indicar esos límites de la MCA? 
- Y termino: las transferencias son elevadas?


----------



## Golondrino Radiactivo (8 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Yo me acabo de abrir una cuenta "standar" + cuenta de trading, la MCA tiene limites de deposito y no me vale.
> 
> Ayer hice la solicitud, la identificación por video en castellano, hice una transferencia de prueba y hoy ha llegado. La gestora que me han asignado responde al correo enseguida y en castellano.
> 
> Según he entendido en sus condiciones, con hacer una operación de trading al semestre ya evitas la comisión de mantenimiento. En principio la operación mínima abre-cierra serian 0.1 -0.2 € de comisiones. Si ya operas mercados pues mejor que mejor pues tienes forex y CFDs de todo.



Perdona, con la cuenta corriente CSA, la no multidivisa, ¿no tienes los límites de ingreso?, con Dukascopy voy muy perdido.


----------



## DEREC (8 Abr 2020)

vermer dijo:


> Unas dudas (si quieres) :
> - ¿has echado un vistazo a los fondos y sus comisiones? Amundi, Vanguard...
> - En la misma operación has abierto la cuenta corriente y el broker?
> - puedes indicar esos límites de la MCA?
> - Y termino: las transferencias son elevadas?



- Que yo sepa no tienen fondos ni ETFs, solo forex y CFDs.
- SI. He seleccionado abrir la Standar y en el proceso añades lo que quieras, trading, crypto...
- Aqui tienes los limites Dukascopy Bank hacia el final de la pagina.
- Creo que son 2,3 € la SEPA.




Golondrino Radiactivo dijo:


> Perdona, con la cuenta corriente CSA, la no multidivisa, ¿no tienes los límites de ingreso?, con Dukascopy voy muy perdido.



- No tienes limites que yo sepa.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta...Entre Dukascopy y EuroPacific Bank, cual preferis?

He visto que si tienes cuenta en Dukascopy, la Hacienda Suiza se pone en contacto con la Agencia Tributaria del pais donde resides...Es asi en el caso de EuroPacific tambien? O al estar en Puerto Rico, pasan de todo?


----------



## sergioahullana (14 May 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Buenas forera, he estado en la web de BANCO BEST y he procedido a rellenar el formulario de registro, cuando pones en la dirección fiscal que no es en Portugal salta automaticamente en el desplegable a NON RESIDENT ACCOUNT y puedes rellenar todo el formulario, yo lo he hecho y he llegado CASI hasta el final, solo me ha faltado el hacer click al envío de datos final, obviamente no lo he hecho ya que no necesito de momento esa cuenta, de momento...
> 
> Os dejo captura de pantalla:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 237345



Alguien llegó a darse de alta en este banco BANCO BEST? Tiene coste de mantenimiento? Y la tarjeta es obligatoria, opcional?


----------



## bitxera (14 May 2020)

¿Alguien ha preguntado en AMB AMRO?

International Clients Desk - ABN AMRO


----------



## sergioahullana (14 May 2020)

sergioahullana dijo:


> Alguien llegó a darse de alta en este banco BANCO BEST? Tiene coste de mantenimiento? Y la tarjeta es obligatoria, opcional?



Dejan abrir a no residentes, pero mi duda es la tarjeta


----------



## vividor (14 May 2020)

sergioahullana dijo:


> Alguien llegó a darse de alta en este banco BANCO BEST? Tiene coste de mantenimiento? Y la tarjeta es obligatoria, opcional?



Yo no la abrí, simplemente hice una prueba en el formulario de registro, por que una forera tenía problemas.
En principio, según su web es una cuenta sin coste y creo que te facilitan una tarjeta de débito.
Un saludo.


----------



## sergioahullana (14 May 2020)

Gracias vividor. 
Pero habria que saber si esa tarjeta de debito tiene coste


----------



## Pinovski (20 May 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo alucino cuando la gente se queja que no tienen recursos para mover su dinero fuera de España para por ejemplo protegerse de posibles corralitos, o para aprovecharse de mejores intereses en depósitos o lo que ellos crean más conveniente y aquí tenemos este banco portugués que precisamente es para no residentes como dice en su web por lo que la gente no tiene ya excusas de no tener bancos extranjeros que no necesiten ser residentes y otro caso sería la plataforma RAISIN que tienes bancos extranjeros de la U.E con sus respectivos IBAN.
> Pozdrawiam.



que tal funciona Raisin para eso en concreto? alguna experiencia?

forza el Lech


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (20 May 2020)

Las cuentas antiguas de N26 con iban aleman siguen siendo seguras, no es asi?


----------



## Pinovski (20 May 2020)

IVNP71 dijo:


> -Ameriabank CJSC es un banco universal armenio que ofrece servicios de banca corporativa, de inversión y minorista con sede en Ereván. Fue establecido en 1910 como una sucursal del Banco de Comercio del Cáucaso, que durante la era soviética se transformó en la sucursal armenia del Vneshtorgbank de la URSS
> www.ameriabank.am
> Pozdrawiam.



Es un poco rara la página web, y no hay quien se aclare. También puedo ser yo que soy un analfabeto económico.

Entonces... ¿se puede usar como una cuenta bancaria corriente al uso? gracias



DEREC dijo:


> Yo me acabo de abrir una cuenta "standar" + cuenta de trading, la MCA tiene limites de deposito y no me vale.
> 
> Ayer hice la solicitud, la identificación por video en castellano, hice una transferencia de prueba y hoy ha llegado. La gestora que me han asignado responde al correo enseguida y en castellano.
> 
> Según he entendido en sus condiciones, con hacer una operación de trading al semestre ya evitas la comisión de mantenimiento. En principio la operación mínima abre-cierra serian 0.1 -0.2 € de comisiones. Si ya operas mercados pues mejor que mejor pues tienes forex y CFDs de todo.



ya veo, de lo contrario a cuanto está la comisión de mantenimiento? es que yo no he hecho trading en la vida hulio



Tblls dijo:


> Nationale nederlanden es la mejor si no queréis dolores de cabeza eso sí no permite tarjetas.
> 
> Dukascopy es top pero requiere movimientos
> 
> ...



pero luego como haces para sacar el dinero? de monose mandandotelo a un banco español?




karax dijo:


> Cuentas Corrientes :: Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform
> 
> que cuenta me conviene si solo quiero mantener mi dinero alejado de los buitres del gobierno?
> 
> Había pensado tener una parte en NN y otra en dukascopy. no tengo ni zorra de inversiones, pensaba meterme este año en fondos indexados pero ahora ya miedo me da. veis seguro comprar oro en dukascopy? eso de no tenerlo en fisico no me fio..



estoy igual que tu, ni zorra de inversiones... Me interesaba solo su cuenta bancaria. No se si merece la pena. Que hiciste al final? yo es que de Trading y eso ni idea.


----------



## Tblls (20 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> pero luego como haces para sacar el dinero? de monose mandandotelo a un banco español?



Perdón no me acordé que para NN debes poner una cuenta española para hacer movimientos entre cuentas. Sorry.


----------



## vividor (20 May 2020)

sergioahullana dijo:


> Gracias vividor.
> Pero habria que saber si esa tarjeta de debito tiene coste



Creo que la cuenta de no residente no incluye tarjeta (ni débito ni crédito). De todas formas el banco la ofrece, aunque creo que con un coste anual de casi 20 Euros. Para abrir la cuenta se necesita un mínimo de 1000€.

Un saludo.


----------



## bitxera (4 Abr 2021)

Como ha cambiado el mundo en 1 año...


----------



## raslghul (5 Abr 2021)

Pienso que la mejor alternativa es invertir en empresas.
Aún así, ¿nadie se ha planteado Vivid Money? IBAN alemán con tarjeta de débito virtual, la tarjeta física es opcional.


----------



## bitxera (12 Jun 2021)

Up


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Jun 2021)

VIVID te da un IBAN aleman, tarjeta de credito... 0 comisiones

click aquí


----------

